
Apple is building its own Mac CPUs, does this mean ARM has won?[video] - Abishek_Muthian
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbkFfo7w3II
======
mikece
At the end of that video the presenter mused about the possibility that Apple
having success with their ARM chips might help other RISC chips and the RISC-V
was named specifically. Isn't this a bit of a red herring? It's my
understanding that ARM64 and RISC-V aren't compatible and porting Linux or
Windows to RISC-V would be as big of a jobn as porting it to, say, the Intel
Itanium.

~~~
Abishek_Muthian
It seemed to me like Chris just wanted to mention that there are other
upcoming open-source RISC designs such as RISC-V which has gained interest
from other major semiconductor players; he explicitly ended the Apple-ARM
topic and then mentioned this[1].

[https://youtu.be/vbkFfo7w3II?t=798](https://youtu.be/vbkFfo7w3II?t=798)

